# Systema Seminar 4/3-4/4 Bellevue WA. USA



## Brian King (Mar 1, 2004)

*SYSTEMA SEMINAR 

APRIL 3rd & 4th 2004 

Emmanuel Manolakakis* will be featured instructor for the Spring Systema seminar.

Born and raised in Toronto, Canada, Emmanuel has over 20 years of experience in a variety of martial arts. Complimenting his martial arts studies is many years of training in the sports of wrestling, boxing and rugby. He also holds a Bachelor of Arts degree in Physical Education and Sociology from York University in Toronto.

In 1993, he started to train at the Russian Martial Arts School founded by Vladimir Vasiliev, and by 1998 he became a certified instructor of Systema. His cerebral approach to Systema and his holistic teaching style quickly became his signature.

On April 3rd, 2003 Emmanuel turned a new chapter in this study of the Russian Martial Arts and opened the Fightclub, a martial arts school teaching the principles of Systema located in downtown Toronto. http://www.fight-club.ca/ 

*The Bear Creek Systema Study Circle invites you to join us and come explore the tactics, theory, and practice of hand to hand combat, conventional weaponry, improvised weapons, body-guarding and some of the many specialized exercises that is Systema.*

_Location_: Aikido Eastside near Seattle in Bellevue, WA. (13410 SE 32nd Street. Bellevue WA 98005) (425)644-8539 http://aikieast.com/ 

_Time_: The class time will be 12pm-4pm Saturday and Sunday. Saturday we will be having a pizza feed social (at no additional cost) from 7pm-9pm. Sunday we will be having a round table type of informal question and answer interview with Emmanuel. Everyone is encouraged to come and participate. The time of the discussion will be 4pm until 5:30ish.

_Cost_:$75.00 for the weekend. Discount provided for all LEOs, first responders, and all military personal.

_Who can train_:The System is ideal for people with no martial arts background and is an excellent complementary skill set for soldiers and officers in law enforcement and security, as well as, experienced fighters of any martial arts and military backgrounds.

_What to wear_: There are no uniforms. Sweatpants and t-shirt or any comfortable street clothing is recommended.

For more information or to send payment: Brian King 10545 SE 238thST. SE #1 Kent WA. 98031 (425)501-5820 or e-mail to systemanw@yahoo.com


----------



## Brian King (Mar 29, 2004)

This is coming up fast. This weekend is going to be fun.

See you on the mat soon
Friends
Brian King


----------

